# just cant get colour right (red brick)



## warlock72

Hi everyone
looking for a bit of advice on mixing the colour for victorian red brick. This is the image 

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6011/5941579246_2c7f485ce3_o.jpg

I'm usually not to bad with matching my colours but this brick which i would of said was fairly easy has real got me scratching my head. The colours i've used (although not all together but the amount of different combinations i've tried I might as well have) Burnt Umber, Burnt Sienna, Raw Umber, Cadmium Red, Paynes Grey. Any advice please. Or should I just avoid victorian buildings. lol


Ok here was the painting I'm just using it now for practicing on http://i.imgur.com/JxpS9et.jpg


And this is about the closest I got on another picture. same type of brick http://i.imgur.com/EBcbV1g.jpg

Im not expecting a spot on match just thought I could get it a bit nearer. Ive only been doing this 12 months in August so its one big learning curve. All help and advice is very welcome


----------



## DLeeG

We can't see the picture.


----------



## gzhpcu

warlock72, edit your post and copy and paste your link in the link icon.

If I copy the link and paste it in my browser, I see the brick house...


----------



## DLeeG

We don't play that here. Create an album and upload your own work.


----------



## gzhpcu

But it is not a painting, it is a photograph of a building. What should the person do?


----------



## DLeeG

My mistake. I'm sorry. I misread. What you said was correct.


----------



## Scott R Nelson

If I were painting that, I would mix a little bit of Quinacridone Magenta into the brownish color that you already have and it would be pretty close. But I use that color to mix just about all reddish hues.

Some colors mix a lot better than others and I've gravitated towards the few that I can use to mix nearly any color I want: Quinacridone Magenta, Quinacridone Gold, Antwerp Blue, Hooker's Green and Gamboge Hue. I'll need a few others when I want bright colors or some other shades of blue, but those would easily cover the colors I see in your building photo. The magenta and green mixed together make a great grey that could be used for the street.


----------



## warlock72

Thanks Scott that's excellent. I will try that. And I will have an experiment with those colours. Valuable info that and very much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## alanalbet

*victorian red brick*

Hi warlock72
Try 'brown madder' winsor and newton, for the shade add paynes grey and in the sunlight use more water
Regards,
Alan


----------



## warlock72

Thank you for all your help. It is most valuable. As I enjoy painting buildings I will be trying all you suggestions. Im sorry I have not posted sooner I have been busy with work. 
The picture of the fire station didn't turn out as exactly how I wanted it but I'm still happy with it. I just need lots more practice. Here is a link to it for anyone interested.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202338142354983&set=a.10200905481659361.1073741833.1234797285&type=3&theater

Its actually on my facebook but its in an open folder so anyone should be able to view it.


----------



## Scott R Nelson

warlock72 said:


> The picture of the fire station didn't turn out as exactly how I wanted it but I'm still happy with it.


None of my paintings ever turn out exactly how I wanted them to. That may actually be an impossible thing for most of us. If you're happy with the final result, that should be good enough.


----------

